# Vegas- bowhunter freestyle



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

12" out towards the target and any length towards the archer as long as it does not touch your body.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

archer_nm said:


> 12" out towards the target and any length towards the archer as long as it does not touch your body.


And...your "body" does include that backweight touching your bowarm, too...can't do that either. The backweight/bar cannot touch the bowarm when at full draw either.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Can the back bar be connected anywhere on the bow in this class as well? For example, can it come off of a riser mount?


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

chasemukluk said:


> Can the back bar be connected anywhere on the bow in this class as well? For example, can it come off of a riser mount?


Yes and if you like string stops your can use one too.


----------

